# candy black paint job



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

anybody painted there car candy black-pics


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

A HOMIE PAINTED HIS CANDY BLACK HE FIRST DROPED A SMOKE GRAY BASE AND TINTED IT WITH CANDY BLACK, LOOKS GREAT ONE WAY BLACK IN ANOTHER DARK GREY NICE!!! DON'T HAVE PICS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Mar 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13382120
> *anybody painted there car candy black-pics
> *


JUST PUT PEARL OVER BLACK CHEAPER AND LOOKS THE SAME :0


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Mar 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13382120
> *anybody painted there car candy black-pics
> *


  candy black :roflmao: :roflmao: ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its only used forr patterns if you want a candy black just paint it gun metal greyy


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

silver n' charcoals for patterns, silver flake, smoked clear


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

here is some i sprayed over heavy flake , it seems to go on blotchy ,by the time you get even coverage it looks a little red or purple in some light


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 27 2009, 07:04 AM~13405590
> *silver n' charcoals for patterns, silver flake, smoked clear
> 
> 
> ...


had to bring this bak :biggrin: 
anyone have more pics of this car


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CANDY BLACK? :twak: :twak:
ROOKIES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=304390


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 13 2011, 11:54 PM~19863947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CANDY BLACK? :twak:  :twak:
> ROOKIES
> *


 :uh: ALSA has it 
http://alsacorp.com/products/candyconcentrates/candy.htm


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 26 2009, 10:33 PM~13404239
> * candy black :roflmao:  :roflmao: ?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

better to make your own candy black outta apple red and oriental blue  doesnt have the brown tint to the color and its more or a true candy instead of diluting base i'll post pics of this 60 convertible i got coming in when i start it


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 18 2011, 12:56 AM~19899558
> *better to make your own candy black outta apple red and oriental blue  doesnt have the brown tint to the color and its more or a true candy instead of diluting base i'll post pics of this 60 convertible i got coming in when i start it
> *


doesnt red/blue make purple? just wondering about that


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 13 2011, 10:54 PM~19863947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CANDY BLACK? :twak:  :twak:
> ROOKIES
> *


x2, 
jus looks like it has a pearl over it,anyone can make it,
best thing to do is shoot a black base with a light coat of pearl then shoot any color candy you want on top :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> doesnt red/blue make purple? just wondering about that
> [/quyessir then you dilute a lil bit of black as desired  straight black just turns brown


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

ppg has to, it is dmx219


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ohioratrodder_@Apr 25 2011, 10:51 AM~20414887
> *ppg has to, it is dmx219
> *


 :thumbsup: 
They've had it since the 80's,still got a bottle I'm saving it to do my bike.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 14 2011, 12:54 AM~19863947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CANDY BLACK? :twak:  :twak:
> ROOKIES
> *


 :uh: 
Who's the rookie? :uh:


----------

